# This really worked for me. How to weaken DP.



## Crow (Dec 9, 2007)

So, recently I went through a very severe spot of DP. For two years, it was something I fought with off and on, but this past autumn it reached a level that I never expected it to. Anyone reading this knows all the terrible symptoms, and the almost dizzying feelings of loss of self that can literally put the brakes on your life.

During a particularly bad episode, out of nowhere I got the urge to try something to break the record of negativity in my head. I got out a piece of paper, and began to write down a narrative about myself.

Begin by writing a heading. "Who I Am". Under this, begin to describe yourself. This can include very simple things, right down to stupid stuff like your favorite food, or color. Think deeply about the people and friends you have, how they relate to you, and what feelings and interactions you have had with them.

However, while doing this, there is one thing you *must* avoid. Do not describe aspects of yourself relating to being under the influence of the DP. This can be difficult, since it takes up a great deal of our lives, but the entire point of this exercise is to show yourself just how much of your very rich life still exists outside of the realm of DP. Don't feel compelled to just write positive things about yourself, because the negative aspects of our character are also important, but do avoid bringing up the DP. Once you finish doing this, go back a read it over a few times.

Next, write a second heading. This should be titled: "Who I Will Be". Now you should begin to write down your goals in life, again avoiding the temptation to write anything about overcoming your anxieties. Pretend that just for the moment, all of the haunting feelings that plague you don't exist at all. What are all those goals in your life that you wish to achieve? What are the fun things you want to do? What kind of people do you want to meet? What kind of hobbies and passions do you want to pursue in your life? Throw yourself into this, and don't hold back at all. Write down everything that comes to mind. I found it easier to split this part into short term goals, and long term goals, but feel free to do what works best for you. After you finish, read it over a few times, and move on.

Finally, you need to conclude this by confirming to yourself that which you already know, and directly address the big problem. Through your writing, confirm to yourself how everything you have just written is true, and everything you have just written is possible. Strongly confirm to yourself that because you have the vision and spirit to identify all of these wonderful things about yourself and your future, the DP is simply a complex illusion that will eventually be overcome, and nothing more. You take away it's power by revealing yourself, to yourself.

Do this as often as needed as things change in your life, as they often do. In time it will take away it's power, and one day you'll awake to find that everything you have committed to ink is starting to come true.

I hope this helps you out, as it's helped me.


----------



## MrGreen (Dec 10, 2007)

I did that too sometime ago, it does help, specially if you coment about yourself.
I had a book where I used to write, it was called "litle realities"


----------



## DEUSX (Oct 30, 2006)

DP/DR is a state which can best be compared to a state a kid is in while a mother is singing a lullaby. It is a kind of self-hypnosis which serves as a blanket to keep the bad world out.

In order to overcome the lullaby or blanket (aka DP/DR) you will have to set goals, define actions and act upon it. I totally agree with the poster.

Quick relieve can be found if you a) find a topic which bugs you, b) define where you want to be, why you are not there and define actions how to get there. If you can *feel* your power that you are able to achieve this goal and that you are committing yourself to act upon this (stop thinking, start living = action) you will feel that your DP/DR will lift immediately within secs (as with the blanket, you are sticking your head out). And it will return, but then you will have to go on with shaping your life and living - and then DP/DR will gradually disappear.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

i like this idea i think im going to try this


----------

